# Our Voluptuous Black and Tan Lady



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out this doe...







I love how slinky and sleek she is. I'd like to cross her with my big ivory boy...



What could I expect from crossing these two?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you know what the tans parents were?

If she doesn't carry any c dilute genes you would get blacks and black tans, if she does carry one of the c genes you will get some sort of foxes and some self mice, the type of self and Fox will depend on which c gene she carries.

But from her colour you know she is
at/a B/? D/? C/? P/? S/?

From the bucks colour you know he is 
A/a B/? D/? C/? P/? S/?

Do you know what the bucks parents were? That may help work out what he may carrie too.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

The ivory buck's parents were both Ivory. The breeder says it's pretty much all ivories all the way back. I am waiting to see if she can find out who the black/tan's parents were.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

For the buck I ment a/a stupid tablet keeps changing the letters when I type genetics.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought ivory was c/ce? Or am I getting confused with some other variety? It happens quite a bit with me!

Anyway, lovely looking mice! What is the tan on her belly like?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> I thought ivory was c/ce? Or am I getting confused with some other variety? It happens quite a bit with me!
> 
> Anyway, lovely looking mice! What is the tan on her belly like?


It is in one club, other clubs call ce/c cream and some called it bone. ivory in the other clubs is satin PEW


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

My ivory is c/ce. Here's Midnight's bottom half...





Do you all see the flaw on her tail? It's a white bit. What does that mean?

Right now I have the ivory standard buck and a big agouti splash texel buck. So my choices are limitied for breeding.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So the buck is a satin PEW? From the pictures he looked like he had black eyes, my bad.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> So the buck is a satin PEW? From the pictures he looked like he had black eyes, my bad.


He is ce/e. Black eyed white standard coat. I'm in the USA, so I think Ivory is the right color name.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The white bit I think indicates S/s, or a very minimal marked s/s. (Pied) If she were a buck, I'd say test breed to 'known' S/s does, and note % in the litter who are white marked. (25% chance per kitten with S/s, 50% per kitten with s/s.)

Being a doe, and the best doe you have, I'd ignore that for now. Especially as one, or even a handful, of test litters can give very misleading results.  For a self standard, you don't want those marks, so the idea would be to breed away from them. I think most breeders just go from that, removing any with white marks as they go along.

*Edit* suppose you saw this already, but for those not on the FB groups... Apparently it can happen on S/S mice.  Didn't know that, and it makes me really happy.


----------

